# How much do you pay for glass?



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

I know there has been a thread like this before but it was a few months back now so i may aswell start a fresh thread.

As title says, how much do you pay for your glass. I've just been out and spent just under £30!! on two pieces of 13" x 29" 6mm glass. Seems quite expensive to me which is a bit of a blow as the rest of my new viv cost a massive £2.99 lol.

What sort of prices do you get charged for your glasss? :2thumb:

Sam


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

6mm safety glass is £7.50 a sheet to me from gibbs!!

Marina


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

i payed £39.99 for a piece of 2foot by 2foot polished edges 4mm glass and i though it was ridiculously expensive.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> i payed £39.99 for a piece of 2foot by 2foot polished edges 4mm glass and i though it was ridiculously expensive.


£40!!! mg: 

I dont bother with polished edges though, i just have the edges sanded down. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## m4rc (Mar 20, 2008)

woah my glass shop is cheap lol 

4mm just under a 12inch by 17inch * 2 = £11 polished + thoughend (Sp) 

also 12inch by 16inch *2 6mm plus sticky handles = £15


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I recently bought 2 pieces of 4mm, approx 45cm square, cost me just under £9 and was the most expensive part of my new viv!

It's just plain glass, not toughened, laminated, polished or anything, I sand the edges myself with emery cloth.

Prices vary enormously round here, the glaziers in the high street would have charged twice as much, so I use the one that we use at work who also deliver free if they're coming our way.


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I paid just under £38 for 2 sheets 4mm 3ftx2ft with glass runners from my local shop


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

i payed £3.78 for 2 pieces 4mm, 26inch x 15inch at a glass manufactuers in Nottingham......theres obviously some expensive places where you lot live.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Jesus! Some of them prices are shocking!


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

I wish i had gone for 4mm now. I bet having 6mm doubles the price. 

I remember when i got my glass for my current beardie viv from the same shop i only payed £4.00 i think it was for BOTH sheets of glass. Its only a 2.5 ft viv and i got 4mm glass that time but its still a hell of a difference.

Oh well you live and learn! : victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Actually there shouldn't be much difference in price between 4mm and 6mm, they are both standard sizes, if you asked for 5mm that's not a standard size and is usually a lot more expensive.


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

a 2ft x 1.6ft (two pieces) polished + thoughend £19 from where i live thats for 4mm ,


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe a good idea if someone started a sticky on where in there areas are the best places to buy glass.


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

SamH said:


> I know there has been a thread like this before but it was a few months back now so i may aswell start a fresh thread.
> 
> As title says, how much do you pay for your glass. I've just been out and spent just under £30!! on two pieces of 13" x 29" 6mm glass. Seems quite expensive to me which is a bit of a blow as the rest of my new viv cost a massive £2.99 lol.
> 
> ...


i went to a little glass shop near me and got 2 sheets of 4mm 18''x10'' for £10


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

My god I thought it was expensive over here in the US. I just got two sheets 32.5" x x 13.25" x 5/16" for $30 = $15 per sheet


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I found a local glazing company who allow me to take broken cracked d/g units that they'd have to pay to dispose of. Spent a few quid on a glass cutter and 8hrs practice- free glass for life! The fact that you can get glass free means you can afford to break as much as it takes to learn.


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

GLASS
i have just had 30 pieces of glass cut
all different sizes 
smallest 166mm x45mm
largest 408mm x 500mm 
this is for 15 vivs in two stacks
paid £110
mike


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

michael keeling said:


> GLASS
> i have just had 30 pieces of glass cut
> all different sizes
> smallest 166mm x45mm
> ...


wow that must be WAY below average. That works out at just under £4.00 a sheet. nice one :no1:


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

yes helps if your dad knows a few people lol


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

go to your local glass suppliers ask for green house glass or if you want thicker buy but ask him not to polish edges get sand paper and sand yourself much cheaper......









will use that glass in here will be just fine....


----------



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

I got 16 pieces of 4mm toughened four our stack - 270 x 310mm and they cost me £4 each +vat.

I was really impressed at the quality!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i get all my glass for free as my good mate is a window fitter so i get all the glass from him ,its the old double glazed units that have failed so he splits them for me and cuts it to the size i want and polishes the edges ,u can get any cheeper than that lol 

:2thumb:


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

the best price ive found for my 2 sheets of 47" x 28.5" 6mm toughened and smoothed edges was £55, after shopping around most places told me £40-50 a sheet, this place said both for £55. going to get it tomorrowww


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I got a 5'x2' sheet of 10mm toughened for £45, but I worked for a double glazing company, I even got the staff discount for it after I left!


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

pay £4 here for 2 by 1 1/2 6mm!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

GingerJam said:


> I got 16 pieces of 4mm toughened four our stack - 270 x 310mm and they cost me £4 each +vat.
> 
> I was really impressed at the quality!


Where From?!?!?!


----------

